# What is the average price of ink per shirt for dtg on black shirt Brother or Kornit?



## inurdreams (Nov 6, 2009)

What is the average price of ink per shirt for dtg on black shirt with two passes of white, 1 pass color for a full 10x13 image on either the brother or the kornit.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Without having artwork to calculate that definitely is a newbie question lol.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

WholesalePrint said:


> Without having artwork to calculate that definitely is a newbie question lol.


There's no way to even give a ballpark estimate based on past jobs you've ran that are similar to the specifics in his post?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Honestly its s it such a wide average but ill say between 2.00cc to 5.00cc


----------



## inurdreams (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, 2 to 5, that gives a newbie like myself a place to start. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Honestly its s it such a wide average but ill say between 2.00cc to 5.00cc


What is the retail price of the ink by the cc? And, what is the cost of pre-treatment on the Brother - I heard that it was 50-75 cents per side, is that accurate?


----------



## penpimp (Sep 24, 2009)

inurdreams said:


> Yes, 2 to 5, that gives a newbie like myself a place to start. Thanks for the help.


Hard to "estimate" but did some names and numbers today in white on a black shirt. avg was 3.55cc. Which equates to about $2.13 in ink. The ink is crazy expensive....... And you have to add in about .40 or so of pretreat.


----------



## Sector 9 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd say between $1.80 and about $5.00 is a good rough estimate.


----------

